# Sticky  2009 Pictures thread!



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Just like last year, lets keep this thread to pictures only. Deer alive, dead, or just pictures from the hunts!

Good luck guys and be safe!

Mike


----------



## huntinND

Hey I got the first picture again this year! Might mean I'm not as picky but now I can spend the rest of the fall shooting birds. good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## thurdypointer

Got this one Friday night. Second year in a row I got my buck opening night. They keep getting bigger each year. Very happy with this guy


----------



## scotty5-18

First velvet buck. Got him last night cruzing a crick bottom. ND tag filled now its MN in two weeks. Can't wait!!!


----------



## MDV89

Didn't connect on my mulie hunt but did see some awesom stuff - took a couple of pics to remember the hunt!


----------



## ICE'EM

This is my first ND whitetail in 4 years of hunting out here. Nothing to brag about but its my biggest with a bow!


----------



## bearhunter

ICE'EM said:


> This is my first ND whitetail in 4 years of hunting out here. Nothing to brag about but its my biggest with a bow!


 great picture. doesn't have to be huge to be a trophy. nice buck :beer: :beer: 8)


----------



## buckmaster

Shot this bear in northern MN on Saturday at 6 yds from a double bull ground blind. Included a couple of trail cam pics so you can see the white v on its chest.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Heres a pic of my buddy and his 2009 bow kill


----------



## shedhorn




----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well guys i finally got him...9x6 First Bow kill after 5 years of bow hunting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

WOWOWOOWOWOWOW Thats all I have to say! I am breaking my own rule but that buck deserves it!

CONGRATS! 
WOW


----------



## Hardsell

Buckmaster:
Awesome bear. What did it end up weighing?


----------



## bandman

WoWzers about sums it up NDoutdoorsman. Job well done!! Congrats. Best of luck on trying to out-do yourself on that one! :lol:

*Still. can't. stop. looking at. rack.....* 

Ziggy Zoggy, Ziggy Zoggy :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

A quick tape to him read 180.15 12.5 g3's and 13 g2's! Nice and tall with great mass. 17 5/8 wide!


----------



## bretts

Is that yours P&Y?


----------



## USAlx50

bretts said:


> Is that yours P&Y?


He was hoping you would assume it was without asking :lol: His cousin shot it.


----------



## Focker




----------



## bearhunter

excellent photo focker!!!!!!! 8) great buck :beer: :beer: .


----------



## goatboy

Great buck and it looks like you put a great shot on him as well! 
And you guys took the time to take a great harvest photo as well, awesome job Focker!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## mallykiller

we all know that P&Y didnt shoot that buck, but i love how he makes us think he did


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

mallykiller said:


> we all know that P&Y didnt shoot that buck, but i love how he makes us think he did


I explain in the section where it is suppost to be explained that it was harvested by my cousin out of one of my stands! Lucky guy!


----------



## bretts

Please tell me you took better pictures than the hillbilly pickup box picture?


----------



## tstrom

Got both of these in South dakota


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

bretts said:


> Please tell me you took better pictures than the hillbilly pickup box picture?


I coulden't tell you. I was out West hunting when he shot it. Thats the picture I got while I was out chaising goats. Coulden't eat for about a day... :x


----------



## Turner




----------



## njsimonson

P&Y - Are you going to clean the posts out of this thread, or are comments allowed now? I really enjoyed last year's "pictures only - no BS" thread. Delete this one too if you do, thanks.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well after acouple close calls with some really nice bucks I connected on my first bow kill. He is no monster but I thought I should probably not be so picky. I set one main goal for this fall and I did it! The pics arent the best but I wasnt running the camera. And I was to pumped up to even bother looking at them after my buddy took the pics. I guess shooting 100 arrows a night for 3 months payed off big time!!


----------



## bretts

njsimonson said:


> P&Y - Are you going to clean the posts out of this thread, or are comments allowed now? I really enjoyed last year's "pictures only - no BS" thread. Delete this one too if you do, thanks.


--Nothing wrong with having some comments in here, we'll keep it as is.


----------



## swany25




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Got a better picture of him!

Argh I wish he was on my wall! Justin couldn't be happier!


----------



## njsimonson

> P&Y - Are you going to clean the posts out of this thread, or are comments allowed now? I really enjoyed last year's "pictures only - no BS" thread. Delete this one too if you do, thanks.
> 
> --Nothing wrong with having some comments in here, we'll keep it as is.


Well then, ndoutdoorsman, that buck is a freak, congrats!


----------



## go4thegusto

Since you are allowing comments, how about encouraging some photo etiquette. No game in the back of a truck, no tongues hanging out, as little blood as possible etc. Let's have some respect for the game animals and those who see them, especially non-hunters who want to be supportive.
My buddies and I carry wet wipes to clean them up for photos, a pin or screw to keep the mouth shut. We put the good side towards the picture and lay the bow over any holes. 
It only takes a few minutes to go from hunting porn to an award winning photo.
Give it some effort guys or don't post them.


----------



## bearhunter

sorry gusto but that sounds really liberal :eyeroll: nothing wrong with a bit of blood


----------



## bretts

go4thegusto said:


> Since you are allowing comments, how about encouraging some photo etiquette. No game in the back of a truck, no tongues hanging out, as little blood as possible etc. Let's have some respect for the game animals and those who see them, especially non-hunters who want to be supportive.
> My buddies and I carry wet wipes to clean them up for photos, a pin or screw to keep the mouth shut. We put the good side towards the picture and lay the bow over any holes.
> It only takes a few minutes to go from hunting porn to an award winning photo.
> Give it some effort guys or don't post them.


--I believe they understand your point, if possible clean the animal up a little and take a nice picture, some blood doesn't hurt, if somebody doesn't like looking at the deer we harvest, well I feel sorry for them, let's see some more pictures!


----------



## bust'em




----------



## barebackjack

Big 4x4s make me happy.

Nice buck bust em!!!


----------



## bearhunter

barebackjack said:


> Big 4x4s make me happy.
> 
> Nice buck bust em!!!


+1 :beer:


----------



## bretts

Nice buck!


----------



## bearhunter

shot this one on my own land. he's an ugly 3x4. no brow tine on one side. last year he had none on iether side. i did not want him breeding so he took a muzzy. i'm ticked at myself for shooting him as he's not what i wanted but i'm glad he won't be breeding and passing on those horrible mule-deer like quailities. he's 21.5 inches wide.







here's one that showed up the same night


----------



## bretts

If its any consolation, you'll be way better off taking that deer (3x4) than the other one pictured. That last buck is not a mature deer & has tremendous potential to be a real giant. Get him through gun season & you're going to have a giant for next year!


----------



## scotty5-18

He shouldn't have postured up against the 2 1/2 year old under my stand that was wrapped up in the buck bomb!!!


----------



## team.mother.flockers




----------



## NDTerminator

Bumped off this bruiser this afternoon. He grosses 136 & change, had he not broken the tips off both brow tines he might have tickled 140. He's my best bow buck to date.

He came into a couple wicks of Golden Estrus I had put out, grunting all the way...

This buck and his partner (also scored in the mid 130's) lived south of my farmstead. We could watch these two and a couple little dinks that hung around with them feeding south of the house nearly every evening during the late Summer/early Fall. I spent many evenings with the spotting scope watching these two big boys. Could have used a bib to catch the drool...

My neighbor who lives a mile SW arrowed this guy's partner a few weeks ago. I'm glad we got them, and not the road shooters who have been patrolling out here since the start of rifle season...

Put aside my recurves to take this buck, but in line with my personal rebellion against the ridiculous skyrocketing cost of bows & archery equipment in general, used a Martin Bengal I picked up for under $300.

Contrary to what the "hunting celebrities" endorsing gear on TV would have us believe, the shot was as true and he's just as dead as if he was shot with an $850 Matthews...


----------



## bearhunter

good job, nice deer :beer:


----------



## CrabClaw

Shot this guy on the 14th thinking it was a different buck. Oops, at least there will be a giant next year!


----------



## sndhillshntr




----------



## bust'em

My sons first chance to shoot at one with his bow, and he made it count. I was a pretty proud father that day. At 10 years old I'd say he accomplished an amazing feat. Double lung shot an ran only 35 yards before it fell over.


----------



## Goosehauler23

I


----------



## bretts

NDTerminator said:


> Bumped off this bruiser this afternoon. He grosses 136 & change, had he not broken the tips off both brow tines he might have tickled 140. He's my best bow buck to date.
> 
> He came into a couple wicks of Golden Estrus I had put out, grunting all the way...
> 
> This buck and his partner (also scored in the mid 130's) lived south of my farmstead. We could watch these two and a couple little dinks that hung around with them feeding south of the house nearly every evening during the late Summer/early Fall. I spent many evenings with the spotting scope watching these two big boys. Could have used a bib to catch the drool...
> 
> My neighbor who lives a mile SW arrowed this guy's partner a few weeks ago. I'm glad we got them, and not the road shooters who have been patrolling out here since the start of rifle season...
> 
> Put aside my recurves to take this buck, but in line with my personal rebellion against the ridiculous skyrocketing cost of bows & archery equipment in general, used a Martin Bengal I picked up for under $300.
> 
> Contrary to what the "hunting celebrities" endorsing gear on TV would have us believe, the shot was as true and he's just as dead as if he was shot with an $850 Matthews...


--What broadheads were you using? That's a big hole!


----------



## winchestersx3

Here is a doe I shot earlier in the year at 40 yds right through the pumpstation with my diamond. The hole is the exit hole from a 3 blade rage. She ran through a standing corn field and the stalks were solid red on the bloodtrail.


----------



## duckp

09 SoDak.


----------



## montana_wild

Just got 2 does in 5 days here in Montana during rifle season. 1st taken spot and stalk, and my 2nd taken from my tree stand.








and here is my 2nd.


----------

